# Crushed Coral....?



## Tundra9 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a newbie at this fish stuff...well my question is i have a 20 gallon tank with everything i need and i got crushed coral for my sand/gravel. Is that good stuff? i have heard that it is but i dont know yet. also i heard that you want to run water over it to get all the dust out first before you put it into your tank. is that true or is that just with sand?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It is good if you like very hard water and a high pH. So basically, if you are not having African Cichlids, return it and get gravel or sand.


----------



## Tundra9 (Mar 15, 2009)

what do you mean hard water? I have guppies and platy fish....will they be alright with this stuff?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Very alkaline water. Hard water for short, and you will also have a very high pH (around 8.2 or 8.4). Your fish do generally need harder water, but CC may make it too hard. 

I have only ever seen CC used in Marine Setups or African Cichlid setups.


----------

